# Rolex stolen by airport security at JFK



## FBPB

My father stills travels a lot. On his last flight (which was early AM, so very few people going through security / milling about), he put his carry-on to be x-rayed, it went through and he was then told he had to have a "random/mandatory" pat down. Queue a few minutes later he was let through and recuperated his carry-on bag on the other side of the X-Ray machine.

Each time he travels, he purposely buries his Rolex deep in his carry on luggage so as to specifically not have to take it off when going through security / risk it being stolen.

On this occasion, up boarding the flight, he went to put on his watch, only it wasn't there.

As it was buried to deep in a bag in a pocket at the bottom of the bag, covered in other items (a computer, two book, a pen case with two Mont Blanc pens etc etc etc), the only way anyone could know it was there was by the X-Ray. They specifically took the watch and had carefully replaced everything else back the way it had been. So, as there was almost no one near the security checkpoint, the only conclusion is that it was stolen by someone working for Airport Security or who had seen it in the X-Ray, or who had been told about it by someone working the X-Ray machine. 

Needless to say, he is really, really pissed. But trying to claim it was stolen by airport security is impossible.

Lesson learned: think twice about flying with a valuable watch. Even the security is full of thieves.


----------



## mona666

crazy.. never heard this until now. Maybe if he files police report (serial numbers, etc) and hopefully will be found somewhere....


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Sorry to hear, but why is "trying to claim it was stolen by airport security . . impossible"? It unfortunately happens all the time & he could file a police report in JFK when he returns. PITA, yes, & unlikely he will recover the watch, but not impossible & it would at least help w/an insurance claim.


----------



## FBPB

Thanks for your responses. His Rolex was purchased in the mid 1980s, unfortunately he did not keep the box and paperwork, so there's no way of knowing the serial number.

So, even though he knows when/where it was stolen, there is no way to prove it.


----------



## aleksejeremeev

The porters in the airport are often cashing in on the thefts. Bad, but still a lesson.


----------



## dron_jones

I never remove my watches when going through security and never have an issue being asked to remove them. I go through the 360 scanner where you put your arms in the air and also the walk through scanner and both times no issues. In fact one time I took off my wedding ring (which is just a cheap titanium ring) and the guy told me not to take it off or my watch and I should always keep it on.


----------



## Lowrota

They have cameras all over the security area. I cannot believe the police would not be able to at least check the cameras? Worth a try right?

I have taken my watch off before when asked (although that is rare) and put it in the tray, but at least that way, if it gets swiped the time frame is only 30secs, meaning the thief should be identifiable.


----------



## Alysandir

I had an entire gear bag go "missing," on a flight back from Okinawa. When I went to file a claim with United, I was told that I had to wait 30 days, just to see if the bag would turn up. 

After 30 days and still no bag, I filed a claim. A month later, I get a letter stating that because I waited so long to file a claim - the implication being that I should've filed a claim immediately...you know...liked I'd tried to do - that I didn't give United a fair opportunity to locate my bag and could pound sand with no further ability to appeal. I lost over $2000 worth of gear in that bag, including a hand-made set of tonfa given to me as a gift from my hanshi (which was worth more to me than everything else in that bag combined).

So yeah, I absolutely believe airport personnel steal from customers.

Regards, 
Alysandir


----------



## mumbojumbo

Happened to me one time. I was in a rush as I arrived at the airport a bit late for my flight. I put my iPhone in the tray and by the time I got through security on the other side of the security my phone disappeared. Instead there was a $10 flip phone! This was a small airport and there were no other passengers at the security check.

When I asked them what happened to my phone they said someone must have taken it. When I persisted they called a woman who had accidentally mistaken my iPhone for her flip phone. I bet this was organized thinking people who were in a hurry wouldn’t notice.


----------



## Winstons88

So there's literally nothing you can do with such a high valuable item? There has to be some security footage or something


----------



## VintageVagabound

Lowrota said:


> They have cameras all over the security area. I cannot believe the police would not be able to at least check the cameras? Worth a try right?
> 
> I have taken my watch off before when asked (although that is rare) and put it in the tray, but at least that way, if it gets swiped the time frame is only 30secs, meaning the thief should be identifiable.


This happens all the time and they are pretty good about reviewing camera footage to find out who did what. If you don't report as soon as possible they record over the footage and then you're screwed.


----------



## Shadowlands

dron_jones said:


> I never remove my watches when going through security and never have an issue being asked to remove them. I go through the 360 scanner where you put your arms in the air and also the walk through scanner and both times no issues. In fact one time I took off my wedding ring (which is just a cheap titanium ring) and the guy told me not to take it off or my watch and I should always keep it on.


Agreed, I have never taken my watch off when going through security. I do hand carry my wallet when possible.


----------



## BDsnowcastle

File a police report with the NYPD at the airport for the stolen watch. You should have the serial number and they will follow it up. Homeland Security personnel at the airport have been sucessfully prosecuted before and are caught all the time. To just throw up your hands and say you can't prove it and walk away is foolish.


----------



## Seilu

I never remove my luxury watches or any watches when I go through security as the chance of them getting sifted when in a bag is a lot higher than if it were on my person


----------



## bjespo

I’ve been in Italy the last 2+ weeks and my watches are safely locked away at home. Sure, I wish I was wearing my Rolex and it sucks that I feel it’s not worth taking the risk. You were probably in a rush but I would have went straight to the highest up you could find. Thief’s are very clever so it may not have been the security person as unlikey as it sounds.


----------



## dleaphart

Agree with those who don't take them off. One time TSA asked to see it, but i left it on my wrist and he just patted it down. Said nice watch, and sent me on my way.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

I always keep my watch on. But you should file a police report and have them check the cameras 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchbreather2

Sorry to hear,yeah check cameras,file police report,best of luck


----------



## krakle

You don't have to remove your watch when going through security.


----------



## pkincy

The keeping the watch on advice is great. Thank you. I never thought that could happen given you have to darn near strip to get through TSA. I travel little any longer just because of TSA combined with the airlines putting us all in a sardine can and cramming us together.


----------



## Kandiru

With the recession around the corner one has to wonder what these people will be capable of doing should there be a repeat of 10/24/1929


----------



## soufiane

I was asked to take my watch off many times. Once another passenger tried to swap my Rolex for his cheap watch! I caught him in the act and was about to lunge at him but a police officer intervened. I was happy to get it back but angry I couldn’t punch the bastard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

Your story sounds pretty far fetched. Or maybe he forgot the watch on the dresser of the hotel he was staying at? Did he call to inquire? When tasks become habitual/ repetitive, sometimes our mind plays tricks on us, and although we’re certain we’ve done something, it turns out it’s just a recollection of a previous instance in which a particular action was performed and not recently.

You’re story isn’t impossible, but how likely is it that TSA personnel would spot his watch, have sufficient time to investigate whether it’s worth stealing, remove it from his carry-on luggage, returning everything to its original place without anyone including your father noticing? I’m aware there have been instances of TSA personnel stealing luxury watches, but in all those cases the watches were just taken out of the trays they were lying in. In none of the instances the watches were stolen while contained in luggage at security checks.


----------



## GrussGott

T1meout said:


> *maybe he forgot the watch on the dresser of the hotel* he was staying at?
> You're story isn't impossible, *but how likely is it that TSA personnel would spot his watch, have sufficient time to investigate whether it's worth stealing, remove it from his carry-on luggage, returning everything to its original place without anyone including your father noticing it.*


This - While it's possible it was stolen, the TSA person would've had to have been a master pickpocket to pull of such a maneuver and _the guy didn't realize until HE WAS BOARDING THE PLANE??_

If that's how you manage your expensive stuff on the go it's only a matter of time before it's gone.

So:

*(1.) Buy insurance*, it's < $100 / year.

*(2.) Buy pre-check*, don't pack your watch, it'll set off the detector unless it's a Sinn, have the dude hold it in his hand in front of you, i've done that for years

*(3.) Before you accuse someone of theft, consider your process and accountability *- if he didn't check immediately before and after security, and observe the entire time then it's ridiculous to accuse someone.

In this case, there's a 80% probability the guy misplaced it. He might as well accuse the gate agent too. Or the passengers, they probably did it.

This dude misplaced his watch, or was irresponsible keeping track of it, and now he can't take accountability for his mistake so he's trying to blame others.

"it could only be security??" come on, tell your dad to man-up and take a little responsibility.


----------



## MBGuy

I'm not buying the story, even on the balance of probability, that it was the TSA. It could
be.

The watch bears a serial number and it should have been recorded. It would also be on
service records. The theft should have been reported immediately when it was discovered,
pictures taken of the area (meaning staff), and a police report filed. You can check with lost 
and found and also on the stolen watches forum. 

I'm sorry for the loss and hope it is recovered.


----------



## GrussGott

MBGuy said:


> I'm not buying the story, even on the balance of probability, that it was the TSA. It could
> be.


It definitely feels this-is-why-you-can't-have-nice-things


----------



## cb1111

T1meout said:


> Your story sounds pretty far fetched. Or maybe he forgot the watch on the dresser of the hotel he was staying at? Did he call to inquire? When tasks become habitual/ repetitive, sometimes our mind plays tricks on us, and although we're certain we've done something, it turns out it's just a recollection of a previous instance in which a particular action was performed and not recently.
> 
> You're story isn't impossible, but how likely is it that TSA personnel would spot his watch, have sufficient time to investigate whether it's worth stealing, remove it from his carry-on luggage, returning everything to its original place without anyone including your father noticing? I'm aware there have been instances of TSA personnel stealing luxury watches, but in all those cases the watches were just taken out of the trays they were lying in. In none of the instances the watches were stolen while contained in luggage at security checks.





GrussGott said:


> This - While it's possible it was stolen, the TSA person would've had to have been a master pickpocket to pull of such a maneuver and _the guy didn't realize until HE WAS BOARDING THE PLANE??_
> 
> If that's how you manage your expensive stuff on the go it's only a matter of time before it's gone.
> 
> So:
> 
> *(1.) Buy insurance*, it's < $100 / year.
> 
> *(2.) Buy pre-check*, don't pack your watch, it'll set off the detector unless it's a Sinn, have the dude hold it in his hand in front of you, i've done that for years
> 
> *(3.) Before you accuse someone of theft, consider your process and accountability *- if he didn't check immediately before and after security, and observe the entire time then it's ridiculous to accuse someone.
> 
> In this case, there's a 80% probability the guy misplaced it. He might as well accuse the gate agent too. Or the passengers, they probably did it.
> 
> This dude misplaced his watch, or was irresponsible keeping track of it, and now he can't take accountability for his mistake so he's trying to blame others.
> 
> "it could only be security??" come on, tell your dad to man-up and take a little responsibility.


 Both good points. The wild assertions in other posts are just mind boggling.

Every millimeter of the screening area is covered by cameras. If it was taken, then it is on camera - but - let's look how this could have been orchestrated:

Three TSA agents would have had to have been involved -

The screener that requested the pat-down
The screener monitoring the x-ray machine
The screener that removed the watch from the bag - in full visibility of the public and the supervisor (and the cameras)

A screener looking through a bag without the traveler present would have aroused suspicion.

When was the watch put in the bag? Why bury it in the bag? I always put my valuable (basically everything from my pockets) into a clear zippered bag that goes into an empty pocket of my carry-on. Upon leaving the screening section, I sit down on one of the benches, put my shoes back on (if I had to remove them) and check the clear bag. If I have time, then I put everything back in my pockets at that time or I put the bag back - but I always check it whenever it is out of my sight.

There is something else odd about the story. If the traveler didn't have pre-check, then why was the computer in the bag? If the customer had pre-check, then why did he take his watch off?


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

I am so sorry this happened. That is how i lost my headphones in a similar manner and by time I found out, I was in a plane and it was too late.

I see somebody mention insurance, so maybe someone here can perhaps PM me on insurance and what to pay for? I always have been interested in insuring my watches...

Besides the possible magnetization, was there a reason why he did not wear the watch?


----------



## mharris660

those areas are under camera surveillance and you are never separated from your carry on. This story seems odd to me. I travel quite a bit and every hand search of my carry on has been done with me standing right in front of those doing the search. I think that's airport policy.


----------



## watchintime

I can't speak for JFK, but I can tell you I personally witnessed a family member losing her watch at the Dubai airport. The pre-screening security a few years back - before the actual check in counters at the doors - she walked in - put her personal possessions on the scanner and her watch didn't make it out. My sister had someone walk away with her laptop. No matter how many cameras - airports are prime places for things to get stolen. I appreciate the suggestions of wearing your watch. I'm not sure about how that works with TSA Precheck tho as you have to through a metal detector instead of that body scanner and they tell you to take off all metal items. Can you request to keep your watch on? I've always taken off my rolex before but if that's the case at least in the US I won't.


----------



## eric.nielsen

watchintime i looked into this a good bit before travelling to Norway with stops to & from at Dulles and Brussels. What I went with was 2 watches on straps, put in a watch roll in my carry-on. Since i *really* like to know the time at a glance I also wore a plastic Garmin GPS watch through security. Once on the other side (total of 3 times) we stopped at an empty gate & swapped out for the Omega or Breitling to wear the rest of the way.

If you're bringing a Rolex on a bracelet (that will be me next trip) you can bring a watch box in your carry-on & still swap out on the way to the gate.

Main thing is to keep peoples eyes off your expensive watch *at* the TSA line; if you're extra cautious then don't be messing with the watch at your departure gate or on the plane either.

Read *many* mixed reports about whether TSA or EU security will let you continue to wear a mens steel watch through the scanners. They did let me wife wear her DateJust, never heard a single peep about any woman's watch or jewelry from security. 

My last choice - by far - was gamble whether TSA wanted me to put my Globemaster in plastic dog-food bowl.


----------



## theninja

I absolutely believe this and filing a police report is probably the right step, but unfortunately is unlikely to yield you any satisfying results.

JFK ranks second for TSA thievery: https://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/top-20-airports-tsa-theft/story?id=17537887


----------



## bjjkk

Kandiru said:


> With the recession around the corner one has to wonder what these people will be capable of doing should there be a repeat of 10/24/1929


Wait, what are you talking about?


----------



## bjjkk

I have never taken my watch off at TSA security. I have never been asked by TSA to take my watch off, and no TSA ever had an issue of me wearing a watch through screening.

Why anyone feels the need to take their watch off I dont understand. Just leave your watches on WUS.


----------



## FishTime

This...same here, I never remove my watch when going through security and have never been asked to...



dron_jones said:


> I never remove my watches when going through security and never have an issue being asked to remove them. I go through the 360 scanner where you put your arms in the air and also the walk through scanner and both times no issues. In fact one time I took off my wedding ring (which is just a cheap titanium ring) and the guy told me not to take it off or my watch and I should always keep it on.


----------



## CaptainCustard

FishTime said:


> This...same here, I never remove my watch when going through security and have never been asked to...


I know someone who went thought departures at Sydney airport, took his Rolex off and put it in the big plastic x ray tray. He had to go though the new scanning machine, and came out in time to see someone clipping his Rolex onto their wrist.

The person in question said he had admired it and "was just seeing what it looked like on his wrist". Obviously rubbish, and the thief was seconds away from walking away with a nice watch.


----------



## Adventureman

I usually put my expensive watch in my carry-on and wear an inexpensive watch through security and never have to take it off. I usually have more watches in my carry-on and had my bag searched in Amsterdam when I had 4 watches in it and it was flagged by security. Never happened at US airports. 

I agree with the others that story about the stolen Rolex by TSA seems a bit far fetched.


----------



## Adventureman

I usually put my expensive watch in my carry-on and wear an inexpensive watch through security and never have to take it off. I usually have more watches in my carry-on and had my bag searched in Amsterdam when I had 4 watches in it and it was flagged by security. Never happened at US airports. 

I agree with the others that story about the stolen Rolex by TSA seems a bit far fetched.


----------



## GrussGott

bjjkk said:


> Wait, what are you talking about?


the weeklong market crash in 1929 - he's implying that a similar crash may be imminent, and if there were such a crash, theft will increase considering there's already theft in these good economic times.


----------



## cb1111

theninja said:


> I absolutely believe this and filing a police report is probably the right step, but unfortunately is unlikely to yield you any satisfying results.
> 
> JFK ranks second for TSA thievery: https://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/top-20-airports-tsa-theft/story?id=17537887


 You do realize that the article is 7 years old. In addition, most things that went missing were in checked bags - not at the checkpoint.

Since I see the reports, I can tell you that virtually all of the thefts at checkpoints are attributed to other passengers. Those thefts attributed to TSA employees (soon to be ex-employees and inmates at a correctional facility) are from items forgotten at checkpoints and removed at the end of a shift.


----------



## captainscott

2 years ago in Atlanta, I put a pair of nice sunglasses and keys through and then went through the scanner. Standing on the other side waiting on my stuff, the keys come and no sunglasses. Now I wasn't paying that close of attention but I saw it enter and was standing there when it came out and no glasses. After 45 minutes of searching nobody could find them and I was going to miss my flight. It sucked and cost me a 300 dollar pair of glasses. To this day I feel like one of them (TSA) did something.


----------



## wristplug

dron_jones said:


> I never remove my watches when going through security and never have an issue being asked to remove them. I go through the 360 scanner where you put your arms in the air and also the walk through scanner and both times no issues. In fact one time I took off my wedding ring (which is just a cheap titanium ring) and the guy told me not to take it off or my watch and I should always keep it on.


This. Sometimes I wear my IWC pilot chrono, as big as it is, it doesn't set off the metal detector.


----------



## GrussGott

captainscott said:


> 2 years ago in Atlanta, I put a pair of nice sunglasses and keys through and then went through the scanner. Standing on the other side waiting on my stuff, the keys come and no sunglasses. Now I wasn't paying that close of attention but I saw it enter and was standing there when it came out and no glasses. After 45 minutes of searching nobody could find them and I was going to miss my flight. It sucked and cost me a 300 dollar pair of glasses. To this day I feel like one of them (TSA) did something.


They very likely fell out and got eaten by the conveyor belt, seen it happen a zillion times: the flaps on the entry/exit or inside drag stuff out of the bowls and then it gets eaten by the belt & rollers.

Pro travelers use bags like Tom Bihn which have pouches with clips so you never have to use an open bowl and your stuff is always clipped to a larger bag. I use packing cubes so if my bags are ever searched they have to first take out the packing cube, open it, and search that - plus makes it super easy to repack.

If I travel with multiple watches I wrap them in small camera wraps, put them in a padded pouch, and clip it inside my backpack. I'm also pre-check so I don't walk through the metal detector until i personally pushed my bag in, and then I walk right to the opposite side and wait for it to come out - impossible for anyone but me to touch it unless they pull it off the belt, but if they do I"m standing right there watching them do it.


----------



## mharris660

I just got back from international travel and in Iceland they asked me to remove my Planet Ocean Seamaster chrono. It's never happened before but I say that with a caveat. I also have an artificial knee and they wanted me to go though the scanner thing and wanted all the metal removed, even my necklace. At no time was I separated from my personal belongings, they were 2 feet in front of me at all time. That's policy. Like I said earlier, this original post sounds fishy, either the watch was lost elsewhere or didn't exist. These areas are closely monitored and even filmed. My wife's carry on was searched because she forgot she had a water bottle in it. They asked her to come to a private counter before they touched her bag. Asked permission and then opened it with her inches away. No way they could have stolen anything from her bag. Sorry, OP just not buying it.


----------



## Lowrota

There seems to be a lot of faffing about going on. I keep my watch on unless they ask me to take it off. If it comes off, it goes into the tray and my eyes are on it. 

Most people don't notice your watch so the chance of theft is low.

I wear the watch I want to wear. Who takes a crappy watch to wear when going through security? I wish my life was so simple I could waste time strategising about how to best pack my watches for a non-event.


----------



## krakle

FBPB said:


> My father stills travels a lot. On his last flight (which was early AM, so very few people going through security / milling about), he put his carry-on to be x-rayed, it went through and he was then told he had to have a "random/mandatory" pat down. Queue a few minutes later he was let through and recuperated his carry-on bag on the other side of the X-Ray machine.
> 
> Each time he travels, he purposely buries his Rolex deep in his carry on luggage so as to specifically not have to take it off when going through security / risk it being stolen.
> 
> On this occasion, up boarding the flight, he went to put on his watch, only it wasn't there.
> 
> As it was buried to deep in a bag in a pocket at the bottom of the bag, covered in other items (a computer, two book, a pen case with two Mont Blanc pens etc etc etc), the only way anyone could know it was there was by the X-Ray. They specifically took the watch and had carefully replaced everything else back the way it had been. So, as there was almost no one near the security checkpoint, the only conclusion is that it was stolen by someone working for Airport Security or who had seen it in the X-Ray, or who had been told about it by someone working the X-Ray machine.
> 
> Needless to say, he is really, really pissed. But trying to claim it was stolen by airport security is impossible.
> 
> Lesson learned: think twice about flying with a valuable watch. Even the security is full of thieves.


This can't be true. I fly weekly for work. Often I fly out of JFK. So...

#1. You are *NOT* required to take off your watch.

#2. When you put your bag on the belt to be scanned it's RIGHT in front of you.

#3. If your bag is flagged for searching they NEVER search before asking "Whose bag is this?" and the search is done literally 2 feet in front of you. If TSA stole a watch buried deep in to your bag it would have had to be done with in inches of your father and clearly in plain sight. The TSA Agent would have never known there's a watch in the bag or what type of watch for this trickery to be done.

Your father most likely completely forgot his watch or misplaced it. There's no way that could have played out as described. Now if that watch was in his CHECKED bag I would have bought the story immediately. But not his carry on. C'mon...


----------



## tempisfugit

FBPB said:


> My father stills travels a lot. On his last flight (which was early AM, so very few people going through security / milling about), he put his carry-on to be x-rayed, it went through and he was then told he had to have a "random/mandatory" pat down. Queue a few minutes later he was let through and recuperated his carry-on bag on the other side of the X-Ray machine.
> 
> Each time he travels, he purposely buries his Rolex deep in his carry on luggage so as to specifically not have to take it off when going through security / risk it being stolen.
> 
> On this occasion, up boarding the flight, he went to put on his watch, only it wasn't there.
> 
> As it was buried to deep in a bag in a pocket at the bottom of the bag, covered in other items (a computer, two book, a pen case with two Mont Blanc pens etc etc etc), the only way anyone could know it was there was by the X-Ray. They specifically took the watch and had carefully replaced everything else back the way it had been. So, as there was almost no one near the security checkpoint, the only conclusion is that it was stolen by someone working for Airport Security or who had seen it in the X-Ray, or who had been told about it by someone working the X-Ray machine.
> 
> Needless to say, he is really, really pissed. But trying to claim it was stolen by airport security is impossible.
> 
> Lesson learned: think twice about flying with a valuable watch. Even the security is full of thieves.


~~~ Just now reading this ~~~
What a rotten experience!!!!
Thanks for posting it, though -- this needs to be recognized.

Seems to me thieves are getting more brazen and IN-YOUR-FACE lately.

Speaking of which I have proof.

Just last night, being fatigued on a long drive, I parked for a while in a shopping center lot which had 20 other cars already parked, a few of which had someone sleeping inside.

I rolled down my windows because of the HEAT, so I could get some rest. After dozing off, I was awakened to find a HAND was reaching through my passenger's side front window to GRAB MY WATCH that had been buckled to my passenger sun visor for the past year. I had kept it there so its solar power function would get plenty of Daylight, but indirect.

I had at first thought it was a friend of mine playing a joke. So I hesitated long enough to look directly into his eyes which were staring coldly through the open window. Staring directly at my face, the definition of "brazen!"

I could see he was grabbing at SOMETHING, but in my sleepy stupor, just what it was I couldn't imagine. He yanked it off the visor and rode away on his bicycle as I shouted at him in vain. It wasn't until later that I realized: the bold burglar had stolen my friend's G-Shock, which he had entrusted to my care while I repaired it.

I started the engine and tried to follow him but he had already slipped into the night. It was about 12:30 am in Granada Hills, CA.


----------



## cb1111

tempisfugit said:


> ~~~ Just now reading this ~~~
> What a rotten experience!!!!
> Thanks for posting it, though -- this needs to be recognized.
> 
> Seems to me thieves are getting more brazen and IN-YOUR-FACE lately.
> 
> Speaking of which I have proof.
> 
> Just last night, being fatigued on a long drive, I parked for a while in a shopping center lot which had 20 other cars already parked, a few of which had someone sleeping inside.
> 
> I rolled down my windows because of the HEAT, so I could get some rest. After dozing off, I was awakened to find a HAND was reaching through my passenger's side front window to GRAB MY WATCH that had been buckled to my passenger sun visor for the past year. I had kept it there so its solar power function would get plenty of Daylight, but indirect.
> 
> I had at first thought it was a friend of mine playing a joke. So I hesitated long enough to look directly into his eyes which were staring coldly through the open window. Staring directly at my face, the definition of "brazen!"
> 
> I could see he was grabbing at SOMETHING, but in my sleepy stupor, just what it was I couldn't imagine. He yanked it off the visor and rode away on his bicycle as I shouted at him in vain. It wasn't until later that I realized: the bold burglar had stolen my friend's G-Shock, which he had entrusted to my care while I repaired it.
> 
> I started the engine and tried to follow him but he had already slipped into the night. It was about 12:30 am in Granada Hills, CA.


And what does this have to do with things stolen at security checkpoints?


----------



## dt75

I've flown recently and overheard TSA saying do not take off your watch when they were saying everything else about laptops and shoes and car keys etc.


----------



## Kattywampus

I agree (and am happy to report) that you don't have to take your watch off while going through the "arms raised" scanner. I did have one TSA ask to see my watch to verify if was just a normal watch. But it remained on the wrist the entire time. Glad to see this is the new regulation, being able to keep your watch on.


----------



## tempisfugit

cb1111 said:


> tempisfugit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~Just now reading this~
> 
> What a rotten experience!!!!
> Thanks for posting it, though -- this needs to be recognized.
> 
> Seems to me thieves are getting more brazen and IN-YOUR-FACE lately.
> 
> Speaking of which I have proof.
> 
> Just last night,...
> 
> 
> 
> And what does this have to do with things stolen at security checkpoints?
Click to expand...

What this has to do with it is the following (again):

Thieves are getting more brazen.
A brazen thief could ride a getaway bicycle, clutching a G-Shock in his fist, or equally could get away by calmly walking through his Internal Security Employees' Checkpoint wearing your stolen Rolex on his own wrist. A theif is a theif, regardless of the venue.

And if you don't think there are any thrives working for TSA or for Federal Prisons, all I can say is you have a lot to learn, and I hope it doesn't come your way with a too-high price tag.

A word of caution for the wise: I used to wonder why so many tradesmen walked in FEAR of having their tools stolen. Then one fine day, I started to ridicule them, saying things like "Why, I've been doing this work for YEARS and I've never been ripped off!

Not long after that I started to lose expensive equipment -- taken from me by theives, sometimes in plain sight.

So be careful about disbelieving eyewinness testimony, especially if it's not identical in every detail to the "airport security" theme for which you have blinders.


----------



## mharris660

tempisfugit said:


> ~~~ Just now reading this ~~~
> What a rotten experience!!!!
> Thanks for posting it, though -- this needs to be recognized.
> 
> Seems to me thieves are getting more brazen and IN-YOUR-FACE lately.
> 
> Speaking of which I have proof.
> 
> Just last night, being fatigued on a long drive, I parked for a while in a shopping center lot which had 20 other cars already parked, a few of which had someone sleeping inside.
> 
> I rolled down my windows because of the HEAT, so I could get some rest. After dozing off, I was awakened to find a HAND was reaching through my passenger's side front window to GRAB MY WATCH that had been buckled to my passenger sun visor for the past year. I had kept it there so its solar power function would get plenty of Daylight, but indirect.
> 
> I had at first thought it was a friend of mine playing a joke. So I hesitated long enough to look directly into his eyes which were staring coldly through the open window. Staring directly at my face, the definition of "brazen!"
> 
> I could see he was grabbing at SOMETHING, but in my sleepy stupor, just what it was I couldn't imagine. He yanked it off the visor and rode away on his bicycle as I shouted at him in vain. It wasn't until later that I realized: the bold burglar had stolen my friend's G-Shock, which he had entrusted to my care while I repaired it.
> 
> I started the engine and tried to follow him but he had already slipped into the night. It was about 12:30 am in Granada Hills, CA.


Kids flash Invictas like switchblades in Granada Hills, CA. hustling for the sun visor watch. Baby that town rips the Casios from your wrist, it's a death trap, a suicide rap. better get a Seiko while you can.....


----------



## tempisfugit

mharris660 said:


> tempisfugit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~ Just now reading this ~~~
> What a rotten experience!!!!
> Thanks for posting it, though -- this needs to be recognized.
> 
> Seems to me thieves are getting more brazen and IN-YOUR-FACE lately.
> 
> Speaking of which I have proof.
> 
> Just last night, being fatigued on a long drive, I parked for a while in a shopping center lot which had 20 other cars already parked, a few of which had someone sleeping inside.
> 
> I rolled down my windows because of the HEAT, so I could get some rest...
> 
> 
> 
> Kids flash Invitacs like switchblades in Granada Hills, CA. hustling for the sun visor watch. Baby that town rips the Casios from your wrist, it's a death trap, a suicide rap. better get a Seiko while you can.....
Click to expand...

Kids flash Invitacs .. ?? ..

Were you attempting to say "Invictas?"

I have no idea what Invitacs is supposed to mean.

As for Granada Hills, for the past 30 years here, I haven't heard of anyone having their Casio stolen off their wrist, as you say. Can you cite a Police blotter article in a local paper, or are you just having fun with your fave hobby, slander?


----------



## mharris660

tempisfugit said:


> Kids flash Invitacs .. ?? ..
> 
> Were you attempting to say "Invictas?"
> 
> I have no idea what Invitacs is supposed to mean.
> 
> As for Granada Hills, for the past 30 years here, I haven't heard of anyone having their Casio stolen off their wrist, as you say. Can you cite a Police blotter article in a local paper, or are you just having fun with your fave hobby, slander?


Well, some people need a little added help:


----------



## SOGDIVER

I have worn a 1680 Rolex red Submariner for the better part of 50 years. As a retired Federal agent, US State Dept Inspector, and combat US Army officer in Viet Nam-my watch stayed with me. Virtually with the exception of regular service and bracelet cleaning. It has been in many countries. Carrying a badge exempts some screening, but not all. NO ONE gets to take my watch for ANY reason. Hold that thought. Common sense cannot be bought at the hardware store. A valuable watch deserves care and situational awareness.


----------



## azmirza

FBPB said:


> My father stills travels a lot. On his last flight (which was early AM, so very few people going through security / milling about), he put his carry-on to be x-rayed, it went through and he was then told he had to have a "random/mandatory" pat down. Queue a few minutes later he was let through and recuperated his carry-on bag on the other side of the X-Ray machine.
> 
> Each time he travels, he purposely buries his Rolex deep in his carry on luggage so as to specifically not have to take it off when going through security / risk it being stolen.
> 
> On this occasion, up boarding the flight, he went to put on his watch, only it wasn't there.
> 
> As it was buried to deep in a bag in a pocket at the bottom of the bag, covered in other items (a computer, two book, a pen case with two Mont Blanc pens etc etc etc), the only way anyone could know it was there was by the X-Ray. They specifically took the watch and had carefully replaced everything else back the way it had been. So, as there was almost no one near the security checkpoint, the only conclusion is that it was stolen by someone working for Airport Security or who had seen it in the X-Ray, or who had been told about it by someone working the X-Ray machine.
> 
> Needless to say, he is really, really pissed. But trying to claim it was stolen by airport security is impossible.
> 
> Lesson learned: think twice about flying with a valuable watch. Even the security is full of thieves.


Sorry to hear that. Did you reach out to them at all?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1

I just went through TSA pre-check at JFK, 2 weeks and 1 day ago. I was travelling with 5 watches in my carry-on along with numerous other pieces of jewelry (I don't normally, this was an anniversary scenario). Along with other electronics and computers, I suspect my carry-on was worth ~$15K. I don't really comprehend how you wouldn't notice a bag being opened by TSA staff. I mean, you put the bag on the belt, it goes through an enclosed x-ray machine (it HAS to be fully enclosed, otherwise you'd be exposed to ionizing radiation all the time), then comes out the other side in plain view. I put the bag on the belt, it started moving in, I walked through the metal detector, and went promptly over to wait for my bag. In fact, it took ~60 seconds until my bag came out. It was in my view the entire time it wasn't physically moving through the x-ray machine.

For those saying "well part of the scam is that you have to get patted down so you can't wait for your bag right when it comes out". Ummmmmmmmmm, sure, but if you get a pat down / physical screening, you basically stand in the same vicinity where the x-ray machine is. Nothing stops you from keeping your eyes on the machine while the physical screening is done. Even when I've had to undergo physical screening (randomly or otherwise), it's a ~30 second ordeal. So again, in many cases, the bag isn't even out of the x-ray machine yet...... In addition, if you happen to be travelling with anyone else, the chances that they ALSO get tagged for a manual screening are super slim. So they can go watch for your bag (I realize if you're travelling alone, this doesn't apply).

I don't know..... I'm not saying it's not possible to have stuff stolen from you by security screening personnel, but for it to be pulled off without anyone noticing ? A LOT of things need to line up perfectly for that to happen, including the possession's owner being very unobservant / negligent in keeping tabs on their belongings.

That said, I am sorry to hear about the loss. Losing expensive property is never a fun thing.


----------



## Econoline

Yukoner1 said:


> I don't know..... I'm not saying it's not possible to have stuff stolen from you by security screening personnel, but for it to be pulled off without anyone noticing ? A LOT of things need to line up perfectly for that to happen, including the possession's owner being very unobservant / negligent in keeping tabs on their belongings.


This is how it happened to me at EWR in 2017.

I walked through security screening, carry-on was entering x-ray on the moving conveyer belt. Carry-on comes out the other side and I immediately retrieve it, never out of my sight. I take the carry-on, my shoes and belt (which were removed) and walk 10m to the sitting area to put shoes and belt back on. A TSA agent approaches and says my carry-on needs a secondary screening by going through the x-ray again, and that he will return it directly to me. I consent of course and the bag goes with him out of my sight since I cannot re-enter the screening area. About 10 minutes go by and a different agent returns my carry-on. I have to hustle to get to the boarding gate and don't open the carry-on until I deplane at my destination.

My iPhone is missing from the carry-on. When I travel now I have nothing of value in the carry-on.


----------



## GrussGott

Econoline said:


> This is how it happened to me at EWR in 2017.


Yeah, don't blame you for going along in the moment, but i'm sure in hindsight you can see 1000 things wrong with this. I'm sure you know that if your bag needs to be re-xrayd they do it right off the belt while you stand there, and if it needs to be searched they ask you to gather your things and then you go to the search area and you watch them search - it's done that way so your bags are never out of your sight.

In your case, it was - in hindsight - obviously a scam, likely by contractors, not TSA employees. and i'm sure in the future you'll ask to see a supervisor if any representative ever asks to carry a bag out of your sight.


----------



## dwalby

Econoline said:


> A TSA agent approaches and says my carry-on needs a secondary screening by going through the x-ray again, and that he will return it directly to me. I consent of course and the bag goes with him out of my sight since I cannot re-enter the screening area. About 10 minutes go by and a different agent returns my carry-on.


thanks for the heads up, if I ever encounter this "needs a secondary screening" request with anything valuable inside the bag, I'll be sure to insist on talking to a supervisor before handing anything over. I realize they can probably do anything they want, but them handing the bag back to me means they screened it sufficiently to allow it through security, so there's no need to re-screen it. I've seen them run the same bag through the X-ray more than once, that's where any re-screening takes place if its necessary at all, not after they handed the bag back to the owner. So I'd talk to a supervisor first to see just how necessary the re-screening is in the supervisor's opinion, and then request that I be allowed to keep the bag in my view during the entire re-screening process.


----------



## soufiane

Not only are these SOB’s cocky they’re thieves too not all of course! No wonder so many people hate the TSA so called officers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1

Econoline said:


> This is how it happened to me at EWR in 2017.
> 
> I walked through security screening, carry-on was entering x-ray on the moving conveyer belt. Carry-on comes out the other side and I immediately retrieve it, never out of my sight. I take the carry-on, my shoes and belt (which were removed) and walk 10m to the sitting area to put shoes and belt back on. A TSA agent approaches and says my carry-on needs a secondary screening by going through the x-ray again, and that he will return it directly to me. I consent of course and the bag goes with him out of my sight since I cannot re-enter the screening area. About 10 minutes go by and a different agent returns my carry-on. I have to hustle to get to the boarding gate and don't open the carry-on until I deplane at my destination.
> 
> My iPhone is missing from the carry-on. When I travel now I have nothing of value in the carry-on.


I'm sure I'd have said and done the same thing in that very moment, so I can't fault you for the situation. That being said, as has been posted by others already, there are lots of things wrong here. First, they'd never ask for your bag after releasing it back to you. Second, they'd never "not allow you" back into the screening area (you're already screened, there would be no reason not to, plus the "exit" area is completely open, it's not like you have to walk through a gateway or something to get to it). Third, 10min is wayyyy too long a time.

Lots of things to be learned here from this experience. Total garbage though that those staff would steal your stuff. I feel there should be increased penalties for people who do that when they're in a position of trust, like government-mandated security screening.


----------



## nobbylon

Say no to having your watch taken away from you, get the supervisor over if required and get them to explain why. There is no reason apart from setting off a detector. Simply hand it to the agent through the detector. Refuse to allow it out of your sight. Once a bag is cleared there has to be a very good reason to re screen. You have the right to be present. In my flying career I had many occasions to have differing opinions with agents. Know your rights and also know what you can and cannot carry. Most are professional but some are complete idiots who have no idea what they are or are not allowed to do. Agents taking a bag away from your sight? I have actually shouted and drawn attention to this before by asking why they are turning their back on me. Agents always have to ask permission to look in a bag, always. yes they will anyway if you say no but only after a formal caution. This is supposed to stop agents just opening bags at will. I have had this happen on numerous occasions and again drawn attention to said agent and asking why he is trying to plant stuff in my bags! Request supervisor and fill in formal complaints. Take copies as these complaints get conveniently lost. There are cameras everywhere and recordings are kept, never looped anymore and it is your right to see footage as they are filming you. I wasn’t very popular at times but the manners of some of these idiots is appalling.


----------



## StufflerMike

This forum is not a discussion forum as its title already suggests. Thread closed.


----------

